# Okresowe sprawdzanie dysku - zwis.

## Bzyk

Witam.

Wiadomo, że jeśli jest we 'fstab' włączone okresowe sprawdzanie dysku, to co ileś tam razy jest to wykonywane przed zamontowaniem (btw. gdzie można zmieć ten interwał?).

Przyszła też pora i u mnie na /dev/hda2 (mała, bodaj 3GB partycja, praktycznie pusta). Przy uruchamianiu system informuje mnie, że już "37 razy była montowana bez sprawdzania" i nastąpi wymuszenie sprawdzania. Problem w tym, że nic nie następuje. Jakby na coś komputer czekał. Można przerwać to czekanie (CTRL+C) i wtedy mamy dwie opcje: kontynuowanie bootowania albo podanie hasła, żeby owo sprawdzanie zrobić ręcznie jako root. No i robiłem e2fsk ręcznie z -p (auto bez pytań), -f (wymuszenie sprawdzania) i przechodzi bez problemu. Niestety po kolejnym boocie zatrzymuje się i system stwierdza, że partycja już była montowana 38 razy bez sprawdzania i... 

No i już mnie to męczy. Nie chcę całkiem wyłączać ale chętnie bym to naprawił. Co śmieszne, mam więcej partycji i czasem (ale nie zawsze) mam identyczny problem z innymi partycjami i to zarówno na stosunkowo nowym dysku jak i na 6 letnim...

System działa sprawnie, żadnych problemów (poza tym jednym) nie mam. 

O ile to istotne: AMD XP 3k+, 1.25GB RAM, 40GB (Maxtor), 200GB (Maxtor) obydwa na IDE. Nie mam pomysłu gdzie szukać rozwiązania. 

Pomożecie?  :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

```
man tune2fs
```

----------

## Bzyk

No dobra, mogę zmienić licznik. A dlaczego tak się dzieje i dlaczego ręczne zrobienie e2fsck mimo braku błędów nie resetuje tego licznika?

EDIT: Nawet ręczna zmiana licznika na '1' nie rozwiązała problemu. W dalszym ciągu przy bootowaniu wywala, że /dev/hda2 był montowany już 50kilka razy i wymuszamy sprawdzanie. I nic. Ręcznie przelatuje bez problemów w kilka sekund...

----------

